# Enterprise Solutions > Oracle Apps Oracle Apps

## mamtajindal

hi frnds
i m so confused about what spacialization should i adopt bcz my mba is in HR
thats why i want a right path should i go with HRMS or any other module
plz give me a right path


thx 
mamta  :Smile:

----------


## anup.shukla

Hi Mamta

fist u have to decide whether u want to go for functional or technical expertise in oracle apps. technical exp. involves setting up the applcation, customizing it as per the oraganizations need. functional expertise in any or the oracle apps module(e.g HRMS, Financials like GL, AP etc.,...) means that you wil beresponsble for implementation of pre configured modules.

I would recommend go for FUNCTIONAL HRMS module coz u, as an MBA in HR, will add value to our profile if u know how to implement HRMS in any org. u work for.

all the best!

----------


## satish.tata

Hi, Mamta
u are completing  MBA Hr U can go for HRMS Module as  a functional consultant

----------


## leelakrishna_MCA

Hi All,
This is Leela,
I have doubt in oracle apps,how we can submit the report with using in the srs windowi.e(how we can run the report through the backend).

----------


## nastyjillu

hello mamta, because u have done MBA in HR i think you shud first fall opt for functional because u shud b sound in functional. and as u have experience with HR you shud be pretty comfortable with HRMS module. first get a job in HRMS module later on you can shift to other modules which u like. ud luck

g

----------


## ksllavanya

Hi Freinds,

I am new to this field and i wanted to know what is maent by techno-functional

----------


## pramod kumar05

i want to know what scn number is, and how scn number generates.

----------


## astaputra

> Hi Freinds,
> 
> I am new to this field and i wanted to know what is maent by techno-functional


Having knowledge in both technical side and functional side.  The person who has both means he can develop and he can do the setups

----------


## astaputra

> Hi All,
> This is Leela,
> I have doubt in oracle apps,how we can submit the report with using in the srs windowi.e(how we can run the report through the backend).


Hi Leela
you can use FND_REQUEST.SUBMIT_REQUEST for submitting report dynamically

----------


## vidyasree

May i learn both tech and fucntional stuff simulataneously?

----------


## gyelneedi

Vidya,

If u r Btech or mca u can go for tech.............if u r MBA HR or any streem like this u can go for functional.. when is ur passout?

----------

